# New Trainie Help!



## EMTWAVE11 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi everyone!

This is essentially my first post on this forum! I have just started my EMT training and I am hoping that those of you with experience might be able to help me out. I have been following some of the treads on this site (what do you carry on your belt) but it had a variety of answers. So here is my question to you with experience! What should I buy? Need?

I have just bought a pair boots (Phantom V lite 6") from Galls.

I will be investing in a Litman classic III.

Some Elbeco Pants and shirts (long and short sleeve)

Multi-Tool Knife?

If you could could answer the following questions and explain why, that would be great! Thanks 
What other things should I get? What brand?


----------



## Meursault (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll let the experienced folk give you real advice, but here's what I have to offer.
Before you buy your uniform, see what you need. Most companies/departments have uniform allowances and regulations. If you don't have a job, you don't need any of that yet.

A Leatherman is a nice thing to have, although I'm not sure how many EMS applications it has. Any cutting you're going to do is probably going to be with trauma shears, and I get the impression that field repair is a bad idea. Admittedly, I carry a small Ka-Bar lockback, but that's a holdover from another job and something to play with when I get bored.


----------



## Katie (Dec 17, 2007)

Depending on where you end up affiliating you may be issued most, if not all, of what you need.  I only had to get a pair of blue trousers for my clinicals, and am being issued the rest including uniforms.  Granted there might be some other stuff that you might want but more experienced people could probably answer that better.  Try asking you instructors or people you're working with and see what's available though


----------



## certguy (Dec 18, 2007)

*What to carry ?????*

May I suggest ; 

         A good pair of trauma shears
         A lockblade knife ( cutting seatbelts and last - ditch self defense )
         A spring - loaded center punch for mva's ( learn how to use it )
         A mini - maglite ( in addition to the obvious , can also be used like a kubaton for self - defense ) 
          Good EMS pants , if your employer allows them , BDU pockets come in really handy .


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 20, 2007)

You will start out buying everything and end up carrying one tenth of it around.  A pen, a notebook, gloves and a good pocketknife will take care of pretty much everything you will run into.  The stethoscopes, b/p cuffs, and other stuff will usually be in the kit you carry or the rig you drive.  

I've found that on most scenes (I'm in a volly agency) there is at least one fully stocked new guy to borrow stuff from. Some I even give back!


----------



## Jolt (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe I'm the fully stocked new guy, but I keep the following on me most of the time:

Trauma shears
Pen light
Pens
Note Pad
A few extra pairs of gloves
Stethoscope

I keep it all in a pair of EMS pants.  They're really handy if you're allowed to wear them.

Don't be like the guy in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQC5NSQvamA (He's got a BVM on his belt )


----------



## certguy (Dec 22, 2007)

*What to carry*

Okay , I forgot a good pen , but you can replace the notepad by writing on the back of your glove .


----------



## certguy (Dec 22, 2007)

*What to carry*

Okay , I forgot a good pen , but you can replace the notepad by writing on the back of your glove .


----------



## Jolt (Dec 22, 2007)

certguy said:


> Okay , I forgot a good pen , but you can replace the notepad by writing on the back of your glove .



I never really caught on to that idea because I like to change my gloves frequently.  And there's nothing like getting vomit/blood all over the information you have to give to the ER staff.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 22, 2007)

Please don't purchase anything more than you would want to throw away. Yes, you might actually work in the field; but yet again, you may never, so don't go overboard... keep it simple. Sorry, just do a search and see how many never return or even find a job. Not trying to poop on the parade, just being truthful on the law of percentages. 

Your school should have uniform requirements, purchase those and please have them pressed and ready to wear. If you want to purchase a cheap stethoscope to use a couple of times then do so. Sorry, one does not need a $200 stethoscope to hear blood pressures; if you know what you are doing... again, it is what is between the ears, not what goes in them. 

Remember Basic clinicals are primary for observation only. Yes, you may be involved and assist to a point but very rarely total patient care. It is to expose you to the workings of the profession, not to actually become proficient. Twelve, forty eight, ninety six hours is not enough to acclaim any true experience. 

Again, save your money for further education. If you still want to pursue EMS afterwards *then* you may want to purchase some additional items such as a better stethoscope. Personally I have *never* seen an event that required knives, window punches, leather tools and this is someone who has been doing this for 30 years and personally make about 1750 calls a year. If you need such devices, then you will need someone else at the call (i.e. LEO, FD). Gloves, personal protection devices will be on board of the EMS unit and in the ER, no need to purchase them. 

Polished shoes, hair combed, tattoos covered and jewelry to a bare minimum, will make more an impression than anything. Name tag, with a workable ink-pen, and a watch! One can't take vitals without it. 

Bring your books to study if you have down time. 

Again, enjoy your clinical and exposure to EMS take mental notes on how things are handled and in comparrison to what you have learned. Notice the abbreviated forms and the good points as well as the bad points too.

Good luck on your clinical.. hope you are busy and learn a lot !

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 22, 2007)

I have used my pocket knife on tons of calls. Seatbelt cutting, on the duct tape for backboarding or splinting. Cutting shoelaces on wet shoes that won't unknot. There are many things I would leave out of my pockets before I'd go out without my pocket knife. It's a small Buck knife, holds a great edge, but is smaller and more compact than a pair of trauma shears. 

Most of the calls I go on are either backcountry wilderness or calls where I may be the only one on scene for 5 - 15 minutes waiting for the rig to arrive with the good tools.  

I used to use the glove for notes, vitals etc.  until I had to fish one out of the trash for my notes.  Now I either use a notepad or a piece of wide tape stuck to my pant leg or coat sleeve.


----------



## jordanfstop (Dec 22, 2007)

What I'd reccomend to _buy_ is a good scope (Littmann Classic II SE is probably the most expensive you'll need.) Pens, lots and lots of pens, a little notepad if you'd like, it helps to write down the location of the call if you have a habit of not remembering it as soon as you get in the bus, a mini-flashlight always comes in handy if you work nights (I mostly use it for lighting up driveways/walkways or signaling cars.) My favorite new toy is my pair of police duty/shooting gloves ($16 from Chief Supply, they're quite warm, comfortable, and convenient when using things such as a stairchair, lifting stretchers in the cold, handling patients [obviously who aren't bloody or something to that extent.]) Also the gloves are thin enough to put a pair of one size larger than my usual of disposable gloves over them, and Ta-Da! Warm BSI!

Things you can likely get from your agency are shears, penlight, probably pens, and who knows whatelse. All agencies are different in terms of things so try and be as big of a mooch as you can! 

Regarding pocket knives, I carry a pocket knife even when I'm not playing EMT so it's not really an "EMS tool" for me, just a tool in general. Also, depending upon how much you work, you'll probably quickly upgrade to the 8" zipper boots. I have 6" right now and I wish they had zipper sides.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 22, 2007)

Remember, this post was for a basic clinical. As well, many services now prohibit carrying anything that could be considered a weapon. 

I have no personal problems carrying a pocket knife. I have not yet seen my $4.00 trauma shears not cut anything that needed to be removed on a patient, even seat belts, tape, etc. Besides that, there is never no "accidental slip" or someone seeing a knife blade. Any major rescue, cutting of large wires, wiring, etc. is handled by the firefighter they provide the rescue, I don't. 

For as writing on gloves, I do that as well; but I also use 2" wide silk tape strip, I place on my thigh... it does not smear... 

Anyone purchasing items more than $20 for a basic clinical (few hours) apparently has more money than I do.... 

R/r 911


----------



## firetender (Dec 23, 2007)

First you need a double-sling backbrace with velcro binding and velcro strips up and down the parts that go over your shoulders. Then, lots of Crazy Glue to fasten velcro strips on each and every one of your chosen "essential" instruments so that you can rip them off your chest and then flip them back on so you don't lose them. The only items you might need to carry that really doesn't work with the Velcro are finger cots. 

It's always good to carry a "D" cylinder (but that's really more to help you get your head straight after a night of raucous partying) and remember to keep the spring loaded hole punch on the upper part of your shoulder strap to prevent sitting on it and blasting a hole though your... 

To save money on gloves, go to your local golf course and get a couple of those ball-cleaning units. With some minor adaptation you can just use Playtex "Living Gloves" (ain't that scary?) and then, after each call, jam your hands into the sleeves, push up and down a few times and the brush action will clean them off. You'll also look cool because people will think you're issued  holsters, and let's face it, they look too awesome over the bullet-proof vest, which, if you're not wearing one, you're in the wrong business...

...and never underestimate the power of umbilical cord clamps as fashion statements when used as earrings. 

It's very important to make sure that the "gripper" parts of the velcro on your left side do NOT correspond with the fluffy part of the Velcro on the other side so that while reaching across your chest to grab the trauma scissors placed just above your scapula, for example, you DON'T get your arm stuck so it occludes your airway.

Another idea is to make a full-on velcro vest for your Rookie or Explorer and, as you use each instrument, just toss it on to him or her...no more lost instruments, and if the Rookie starts to freak out, just throw him/her down onto a pile carpet! 

The best thing about this is that as you get more experienced, you lose weight corresponding to all the essential crap you DON'T carry any more. That also makes you a smaller target. 

By my last year as a medic, I even STOPPED using my watch. In fact, by my last call as a medic I didn't even bother with boots or jumpsuit any more which may account for why it was my last call.


----------



## Jon (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm going to probably repeat a lot of stuff that has already been said, but here is my $0.02.

You need:
A good pen or 3. The cheap Bic ones work fine... but make sure you ALWAYS have spares.

A couple of gloves stuffed in a pocket when you are working... you can grab them off the truck at the start of your shift and restock as you need.

Trauma shears are useful. I either carry them or have them in my jump bag. Don't spend money on the holster crap... they don't work. If you are ISSUED EMS pants, use that pocket, otherwise, shove them between your belt and your pants behind your back.

A decent flashlight is a useful tool. A mini-mag lite with a LED conversion kit is pretty bright, but can still be used to check pupils if needed.

As for a stethascope - Honestly, you should be fine with a cheap "nurses scope" (5-10 bucks) - I hate the dual-tube ones that every EMT school seems to give out... the noise artifact is annoying. If you really feel you need a better scope, wait until you get out of school. Perhaps you could talk a friend or relative into buying you one as a graduation present. You shouldn't waste your money on anything above $50-$60 bucks... you don't need a cardiology scope.

Leathermans and Pocket knives. I have a leatherman and it is often in my backpack when I'm at work at the priviate service... I find countless uses for it... usually minor repairs to equipment and the rig (loose screws, etc). I don't feel a need to carry it on my person. I have a pocketknife that is almost always clipped to the inside of my pocket. I use it often at work for cutting wire-ties when we rig temporary work-lights... as well as opening boxes, etc. It is a tool, and I've not had a need to use it in front of a patient. The priviate co. I work for has a policy banning "weapons". I was a Boy Scout, and am now an adult scout leader. My pocketknife is a tool, not a weapon.


----------



## EMTWAVE11 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all of your advice. I have recently bought myself  $10 Stethoscope and a blood pressure cuff just to practice with. AS for all of the other gear, I am going to take your advice and hold off exxcept for the pair of boots and a pair of BDU's (required for ride along). Other than that I will hold off. Thanks.

If anyone has anymore advice keep it coming!

Happy Holidays,

EMTWAVE11


----------



## Anomalous (Dec 25, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> ... a workable ink-pen, and a *watch!* One can't take vitals without it.
> R/r 911



Good point.   Also, check it daily.  Here's one place. http://www.time.gov/      If your watch is off by more than 30 seconds, reset it.  I hate when people have the wrong time and then argue with you about it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> Good point.   Also, check it daily.  Here's one place. http://www.time.gov/      If your watch is off by more than 30 seconds, reset it.  I hate when people have the wrong time and then argue with you about it.


Great point. For some reason, my watch was EXACTLY on time. Which is wierd, because I know I haven't set it recently.


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Leatherman type tool comes in handy (back up O2 key and trauma shears among other uses)
*trauma shears (I use these all the time)
*penlight or small flashlight (checking pupils, working at night. LEDs are no good for distance, but great up close.)
*BLS quick-flip book (In case you forget something. Many have med lists, so if your pt. is taking a med you have never heard of, you can look it u
*glove pouch (get one that holds at least 2 pairs. you can slip in a micro shield too)
*notebook (in case you don't have a trip sheet on hand. You can find some with SOAP format, so there is already a space for vitals, S/Sx, treatment, etc.)

Thats the bear minimum I would go out with. My department allows pocket knives, so I carry one. I don't know where you live or work, but if you report to work the first day and everyone is strapping on body armor, you should think about getting some (if its not issued by your service. Most don't.) If you are not issued/required to get t shirts, I recommend getting some star of life or EMT t shirts to wear under your uniform, in case you get blood or other goo on your uniform shirt. Some ERs won't let us in without an EMS shirt, even if they know who you are for security and/or insurance reasons.


----------



## frankie9983 (Dec 28, 2007)

I found this website that lists a bunch of places on the web where you can find stuff like the littmann for good prices.  it might be worth checking out


----------



## Alexakat (Dec 28, 2007)

As someone mentioned, a watch is really important & often overlooked.  I've had several trainees show up to ride on my truck without a watch & my question to them is "how are you going to take a pulse/count respirations?"


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 28, 2007)

Alexakat said:


> As someone mentioned, a watch is really important & often overlooked.  I've had several trainees show up to ride on my truck without a watch & my question to them is "how are you going to take a pulse/count respirations?"



Putting on my watch is like putting on socks or putting my wallet in my pocket...I didn't even think of mentioning it.


----------



## EMTWAVE11 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, a watch is very important. I always wear one. 

Thanks for the advice, keep it coming!

Sincerely,

EMTWAVE11


----------



## CAMedicJohn (Jan 20, 2008)

Jolt said:


> Maybe I'm the fully stocked new guy, but I keep the following on me most of the time:
> 
> Trauma shears
> Pen light
> ...



All of the above and a good rescue knife/tool. I use a gerber rescue knife my chief gave us for xmas. It is great. 

Extra pens.... They disappear on every call... Plus they can get contaminated...
:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## firetender (Jan 20, 2008)

Alexakat said:


> As someone mentioned, a watch is really important & often overlooked. I've had several trainees show up to ride on my truck without a watch & my question to them is "how are you going to take a pulse/count respirations?"


 
In the last couple years as a medic my watch stopped on me a couple times and I noticed I was still within two pulse beats of on the money in my estimates. I started testing myself against the monitor and found that, indeed, I "Knew" heart rate and breaths without having to rely on a watch. I ceased RELYING on my watch.

I'm not encouraging throwing away your watches, but I am saying don't freak when your watch stops...trust your innate sense of rhythm.

Watches can get you in trouble, too. Once I was taking the pulse of my patient and all of a sudden, I got confused. I looked at the patient then looked at my watch and, realizing what happened actually said to her; "Whew, that was a relief. For a second there I thought YOU were dead, but my watch just stopped!"


----------

